# Suggestions for first time buyer with large hands?



## amfrick123

I'm 6'6" and have pretty large hands. I'm looking for some specific brands/models to check out, stuff that will be available at major chains like Dicks Sporting Goods, Bass Pro Shops, Cabellas, or maybe just a local gunshop. 

I've grown up around guns, hunting with shotguns and rifles my whole life, but never really messed with pistols very much other than target shooting a few times with relatives. I've shot a .357 revolver and a few 9mm pistols. In general I'd say the revolver was more comfortable, but I think that's just because it fit my hands better.

I want the gun just to have for home defense and occasional target shooting just to keep my skills sharp. I wont be using it very often. I also want something that I'm not going to have to worry about jamming if I dont touch it for a year or two and need it in an emergency. So I'm guessing a revolver is probably better for this situation? 

Need to keep the price to an absolute minimum without having to buy a piece of junk.

Thanks!


----------



## Harryball

Just about any of your full size semis will work for you. S&W M&P series, Glock, Ruger SR series, Springfield XD series. You should go out and handle some, and shoot them if you can. The manufacturers that I mentioned make quality firearms, you shouldnt have to worry about jamming issues.


----------



## chessail77

Easy....Sig SP 2022 ....has changeable grip sizes, excellent accuracy, reliability, lifetime warranty and reasonable price....JJ


----------



## berettatoter

Check out the Glock 22 Generation 4. It is chambered in .40 S&W, which is pretty potent, and has adjustable back straps. Tough gun. Also, you might want to check out the Beretta 92F/M9. Another large handgun, but this one is chambered in 9mm - the 96 is chambered in .40 S&W. 

It does not sound like you will be using the handgun for CCW, so I would go with a large one of good quality that you will be able to wrap your big mitts around and shoot well. JMHO.


----------



## IT_Guy

I agree that you should look at the Sig SP2022. I have a Beretta 92AI, PX4 and Cougar 8000 Compact and the Sig . It is as accurate if not more so at much lower costs. It comes in both 9MM and 40 so you have a choice. And Academy (as well as others) sell them for $400 every day.


----------



## Bisley

The CZ-75 is a good one for the uses you describe, or even the CZ-97 in .45 ACP. It's a lot of gun for the money.


----------



## berettabone

I am used to shooting Beretta, but purchased a Ruger SR40..........nice feel to me, and for $399............I don't have huge hands, but they are larger than average.....although Beretta is wide in the grip, the Ruger still feels good, even though it is thinner, and gets your finger a bit closer to the trigger. If you've already decided on a revolver, and your concerned about price, S&W, Colt, Ruger, are not what I would call inexpensive....used, they are all holding their value......in the long run, you could probably purchase a new or used semi-auto, for less than a new or used revolver of decent quality. And they will probably be easier to be accurate with. And I like revolvers.


----------



## sgms

For sitting around the house and not using a lot you might look at a revolver, for large hands look at the N frames from Smith & Wesson(models 58, 27, 25, 625, 29, or the 629). As with all pistols there are up and downs for each, up side of the revolver is reliability, easier to learn use and maintain, down side lower ammunition capacity(most 6 round some 7 or 8) and longer to reload without a lot of practice with speed loaders.


----------



## denner

92fs or PX4


----------



## rex

First thing I'll tell you is research pricing before you walk into Dick's,Bass Pro,etc because they can rape you,don't just buy something.

It sounds to me you were shooting a revolver with the large target grips,so that's what you should look at first.Go to a gunshow so you can get your hands on stuff for feel of them.Peek at autos too,the big one's.I'm thinking large when you say that because I know a few large guys,I have about average and the Beretta 92 fills my hand but I shoot it well.HKs in 45 are big,and the MK23 is huge,but you have large hands.The big Desert Eagles ars huge but I never took to them.

In revolvers,Smith L or N frame or Ruger Redhawk or the Super version.

All the guns mentioned are large,good luck hunting.


----------



## Masteryoung

Yes i have large habds also, i have been looking for a good big but small gun. I purchased a cheap gun, i wont say what type because i know i will be harassed,...but it was cheap and fit my hand.,.... Good luck


----------



## TOF

Try out a Ruger GP100. 

Use whatever you get. A gun you haven't shot in a year or two is a gun you wont know how to use effectively when the need arises.


----------

